

Iran hijacked US drone, claims Iranian engineer - emilepetrone
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45685870/ns/world_news-christian_science_monitor/#.TupV-yP--vk

======
teyc
There is an Australian company that made terrestrial GPS transmitters capable
of very long ranges. They had been doing trials with the USAF. I wonder if
that $47m contract referred to them.

